# West Branch Tomorrow



## SoliTear (Jul 19, 2005)

I plan on going out to West Branch for the first time. We are bank fishing and want to try for some catfish, largemouth bass, and smallmouth bass. Where is a good place to try?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

For starters head to rock spring road and fish the bridge under and all around. Lots of room. Try casting out toward the middle of both sides if catfishing...cutbait or 3 or 4 minnows on a circle hook. Rod #2 I would cast rooster tails or other spinners for da bass...picture is from earlier this year. It's a good choke point with good depth and current.

Good times and tight lines. 

Don.


----------



## SoliTear (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks! That will give me a place to start. I really appreciate it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

It's a good spot. Parking is close. Short walk and you can fish both sides...you got 4 points with rocks and later in the year good weeds on far side facing east...anyway good luck.

Don.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> For starters head to rock spring road and fish the bridge under and all around. Lots of room.


Ha Ha! Sending him down the other side of the lake away from your beloved dam eh twisted?

The bridge is a good start. The crappie will stack up there after dark. It's hit or miss during the day.
The marina pier and the docks are a must stop to try to see whether anything is around. The docks are open this time of year but will be closed once the marina opens and the boats start appearing.
And of course walk the dam face. You never know what lurking there.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

SoliTear said:


> Thanks! That will give me a place to start. I really appreciate it.


...any luck out @ the branch? Curious if you all hit up Rock spring...or did you find yourselves out @ the dam?

Don


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

We fished for muskies today. Nothing doing for us. Nice day on the new boat, though. Windy as heck.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Little bird told me there's still walleye and musky action at the dam late, after dark.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

That little bird is telling the truth...the westbranch dam is soooo big that when I catch a muskie or luck into a few eyes I don't have a problem with posting. Caught fish all up and down that dam...I got my "spots" and have caught fish from westbranch that are just backyard talk between my buddy and myself...those "spots" are time/homework/earned...as I'm sure there are a lot like me with theirs. Awesome reservoir to fish/recreational/camp/hike/horseback...hunt...its got it all. Whatever it is that you do @ westbranch or any other lake treat it right and take care of it...

Good times and tight lines!

Don.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Fished said dam tonight from 7-9ish. Throwing stickbaits. Caught one 14" lost a nice one at my feet and saw guy beside me lose a musky. Lots of people out didn't notice much other action. Both mine on same lure within 20min.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sweet...nice night to fish. Hard lake "dam" to fish...some days/nights from shore. My thinking is it's just so long and deep...fish have so much room to do whatever they want. For me its TIME put in out there. Over the last 4 years fishing the westbranch dam 40 plus times a year I've still have not got it down. Ice out till may is the best bet at eyes/muskie but have caught them mid summer too off the dam...TIME...put it in.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Both I hooked it was while lure was bumping the rocks last 15 feet in. Surprised I didn't get any bad snags but got tired of picking weeds and algae off my hooks every cast.


----------



## SoliTear (Jul 19, 2005)

I had no luck, but I loved being there. I play on returning there. We tried a few spots, but not even a nibble. The serenity of being at a lake and fishing is hard to beat.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

It’s a hard lake to figure out that’s for sure. Tons of structer everywhere. Lived 5 mins away from it for 5 yrs and fished it hard. Fish are on a certain structure one day, gone the next. I caught my share but never really figured it out. It sure is a fun lake to fish though. You can get a little bit of everything.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I have found that certain spots are way more productive some days if the right wind is blowing...some points do good when heavily wind swept...some bays and coved produce better when hammered by the wind...mudlines are always a good thing to me.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’m sure you know where those “humps” are located. That was about the only consistent area for me. And that was at night.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

WB is the "toughest" of NEO(heck, maybe the whole state!) inland lakes to pattern!(Mosquito might just be the "easiest"!) As with any lake, do what you "know" on similar areas that you prefer fishing and "focus" on proven techniques in those areas. Look at lake maps to locate your "areas of focus" PRIOR to launching! 
Personally, I like "flats" and humps off river channels(but the WB riverbed is a 'drunken snake')! At WB, random/constant trolling w/precise depth control can be productive but takes a lot of "maneuvering" to stay at your preferred depth! Going out there randomly fishing for anything, cold turkey w/o some homework or plan is usually Non-Productive!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Talk about even tougher. Icing that bad boy is a real challenge.


----------



## KrappieKyle (Apr 1, 2017)

wolfenstein said:


> Fished said dam tonight from 7-9ish. Throwing stickbaits. Caught one 14" lost a nice one at my feet and saw guy beside me lose a musky. Lots of people out didn't notice much other action. Both mine on same lure within 20min.


Where is a good place to start to try and find the walleye I am thinking about taking my boat out there this year and I have very little time in a boat on WB


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Talk about even tougher. Icing that bad boy is a real challenge.


No joke on this statement...I can find them on open water but have to come close to any kind of realistic success through the ice...it's a head scratcher for real.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You have to walk so far to get to the good crappie holes ice fishing. Too far that I don't really care to do it.

Are the docks in at the Gilbert or RS ramps?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Sweet...nice night to fish. Hard lake "dam" to fish...some days/nights from shore. My thinking is it's just so long and deep...fish have so much room to do whatever they want. For me its TIME put in out there. Over the last 4 years fishing the westbranch dam 40 plus times a year I've still have not got it down. Ice out till may is the best bet at eyes/muskie but have caught them mid summer too off the dam...TIME...put it in.


If I fished there today, it would still be within 100 yds of the dam, launching at East/Gilbert ramp. In a week or two, it would be a tough call, but still east end.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> You have to walk so far to get to the good crappie holes ice fishing. Too far that I don't really care to do it.
> 
> Are the docks in at the Gilbert or RS ramps?


Have been in a good while now

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you miked.


----------

